
State’s predicament in Flint is how to dispose of 76,000 bottles of water - bluedino
https://www.mlive.com/news/flint/2020/03/states-predicament-in-flint-is-how-to-dispose-of-76000-bottles-of-water.html
======
Fjolsvith
Send them to the people hit by the tornadoes in Tenseness.

